# (Sh)Italy - The Worst Place in the Solar System



## Lord M (Jun 27, 2018)

I guess many people think about Italy as an amazing country, with all its history and so on, and maybe they wasn't so wrong if you visit this country as tourist, but you need to know how exactly the life works here...

First and foremost, sorry for my bad english; it isn't so good, and expecially when talks about politics, it be even worsen.
To start this discussion, you must know that Italy is a country based on Family (no, not the common family with mother, father and son, if you know what i mean). If you know the "right" people, you can get anything without any effort. Otherwise, you become a slave.

I must underline that what i attempt to tell to all, is not applied to entire Italy, but in particular in Sorrento Peninsula, where i actually live.
First, i talked about slavery, and its not sound exaggerated as you might believe. Works for 6-7 days at week, and about 12-15 hours per day, for a pay out under the minimum needed for live, is slavery, not a normal job anymore (and this make me impossible to find a human job, so money become the first trouble). I heard some friends from other Italy cities, and most of them work around 8 hours per day, so is this fucking shitty Sorrento Peninsula which actually sucks as hell.

Now, go to the most ironic part of my discussion: my house have no water by over than a year.
You think i like to act as a victim? You think is a joke? No, because you dont even know how is the life in Sorrento Peninsula. I told this fact to a my friend who come from Senegal (yeah, where the life is really hard) and when i said i have no water, he start to laught, telling me that even in Senegal these bullshits didn't exists.

The first question that come to our mind are the next: how it possible?
And now i attempt, as best as i can with my bad english, to tell you how this indecorous situation occured.

You need to know that in Italy, every City Hall own some council flats they give to people or family who actually have issue to living (injuries, job-losting or not enough money to live, the latter one which was my case).
In the first place, the City Hall didn't want to give a house to my family, and after many fight, my mother win, but they attempted to give the house that was mine to one of their "friend", even when my family goes first than him on waiting list (now you got how things works here).
So my family get this house with the force (thanks Master Yoda), and in the end Mayor surrendered to this state.
But he refuse to give us a lease (is this the correct word for that paper the house-owner give to tenants about the monthly payment?).

After several years, and after the privatization of Italy, the Water Agency cut off our water supply because the new gesture pretend a house lease to keep on the water provision for a flat. Is this a cospiracy? Now i must go every day to street fountain to provide the daily water requirements that everybody need (whoa, i become very strong by keep taking water and carrying to house in all this time).
Ironically, by some months the street fountains release a weak flow of water, making my forced water withdrawal, expecially in summer, a true nightmare. Its possible for a country to go against a single people or family, with such a bastardy??
A house with no water in 2018? Are you kidding? We get back to medieval times?

You maybe suggest to sue the Mayor to Finance or a lawyer? Pointless, he already bribed everyone and get free from every accusations (he did so many illegal actions in this country and he already get free by "paying the justice").

Is really possible a country like this to be real? YES, IS IT, and ist called Meta, in Sorrento Peninsula.
The people who live here sucks as Mayor did; when they hear something like my case of no water, they dont help you, but just gossip with others.

Make me a favor: spread this word; i want everyone in the world know how garbage Meta (Sorrento Peninsula) is, and tell to everybody you know - friends, family and so on - to never land in this shitty Peninsula if they want to visit Italy, NEVER.
My family actually get poisoned inside about how life and job works here, and we actually hope for a nuclear bomb to wipe away this meaningless, infamous place...


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 27, 2018)

Ouch...that's pretty bad. 

I traveled through Italy once (note: over ten years ago), and my travelling friends and myself agreed that Italy seemed to have two economies. Basically: the northern half is more expensive (but also cleaner) than the south half. And Napels / Pompeii (which is pretty close, if google maps is correct) was the turning point.

Not too long before our travel, there was an Italian scandal with the garbage men. Can't really recall the details now, but there were certainly instances where the garbage wasn't collected. That too, _seemed _more apparent in Napels (in other words: it was pretty dirty. Combine that with late teen fantasy, and...you get the picture).

But even so, I find it a difficult story to believe. The area may not be rich or not-corrupt, but it's in no way a third world country. Do I believe that bureaucracy is used in favors of friends? Absolutely. Do I believe that a misunderstanding gets you cut off from water? Yes. Do I believe nothing can be done about it? Absolutely not. And that's what's bothering me: we're not the local media. Get this story to the press. Or perhaps on local sites. That might help. This...won't help. And if it's as serious as you say (and Italy is warm enough that it's REALLY serious), then it's harder to believe.


----------



## Lord M (Jun 27, 2018)

Yeah, its 2018 and Italy is still divided in North and South (USA resolved this question by ages lol).
And yes, things was so different ten years ago, but you need to know that here the things get worsen and worsen after every year. Now is really impossible to live here. The food cost increase every day, the cost of bus and train tickets grow when quality of service decrease. Ten years ago the monthly subscription for bus and trains costs 27 euro and get valid for both bus and trains; now it cost 40 euro and you must choice only one from bus and trains. WTF???
And bus and trains now pass when they want; if they decide to skip a course they did it (for instance, if a train pass at 9:20 and then pass at 9:50, but they want to skip the 9:20, they did it and nobody stop this shame) Is really possible?? YES, and its called Italy.

Ah and my family spent last Christmas (2017) with no water, no internet and no electricity, because of fraud of Electricity Agency and they cut off our light supply at 22 December, close to holydays because in this way it was too late to resolve the trouble.
I mean, how bastard an italian can be? Unlimited...
You think my story is hard to believe? YOU DONT KNOW ITALY. I really dont see any good reason for this country to keep existing...


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Jun 27, 2018)

Don't you like your Country? Change what it isn't right, or go to live in another Country.
Italy is the best Country in the Universe for its quality (art, food, history, language).
The problem isn't the Country itself but the politicians who manage it


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 27, 2018)

This might be the best title to a thread I've read in my entire fucking life.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hmm. Most Italians I ever met usually kept with "at least I am not in Greece", sounds like that might falter here.

Otherwise I don't really know what to say. To quote a cheesy film I have spent my life gaining specific skills, though rather than just being able to kill pretty well I can also build things and living off grid as it were is also a thing in that and I can mess with systems like that (or just use solar, generators and dig a well), though don't go electrocuting yourself if you don't know what you are doing there. If you want to get creative with computers you can also make the lives of your bog standard corrupt bureaucrat rather troubled -- if it is all backhanders in the real world then it also tends to come with an attendant lack of IT skills. A good one is to allow some documents that suggest the Guardia di Finanza might be interested in something (really subtly though -- people don't believe blatant things but make them work for it and it is all the sweeter, or maybe just send a letter asking for "routine financial reports" be sent back to their base or maybe their office in the municipal police and saying they don't want to get a judge to compel the documents be released). Probably skip the DIA until a bit later into the fantasy. Do also remember you have to live there though so best security protocols your end if you are going down that path.


That said I shall choose to be paranoid and assume you are actually one of those locals that wants to hide away a nice place from the world.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 27, 2018)

Lord M said:


> Now, go to the most ironic part of my discussion: my house have no water by over than a year.




That's a shame. Here, in detroit, they can't even shut off water for the welfare bums that don't pay their water bill for years, and if they try, moaning and bitching by leftist democrats about it (becuz they're black, don't think they aren't just playing the race card with this)... it's ridiculous.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 27, 2018)

There are similar rulings in the UK. Water got made an essential/human right some years ago (tried to find the case where it all happened but came up short, was probably over 20 years ago). They might well reduce it to a trickle but as far as shutting off then no.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 28, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> That's a shame. Here, in detroit, they can't even shut off water for the welfare bums that don't pay their water bill for years, and if they try, moaning and bitching by leftist democrats about it (becuz they're black, don't think they aren't just playing the race card with this)... it's ridiculous.


Really?  The right to clean drinking water is a partisan issue that only Democrats support now?  I guess that checks out if we're moving toward Idiocracy...they water the crops with Gatorade (Brawndo) in that movie.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 28, 2018)

Lord M said:


> And bus and trains now pass when they want; if they decide to skip a course they did it (for instance, if a train pass at 9:20 and then pass at 9:50, but they want to skip the 9:20, they did it and nobody stop this shame) Is really possible?? YES, and its called Italy.


Ah...I see _that_ hasn't changed. 

On mentioned trip, my friends and I had this sort of train abonnement for a month for Italy and Greece. We had planned to go to Brindisi from Napels, but either the four of us completely misread the train's destination, or the train was delayed or swapped somehow. In any case: after about half an hour on the train, we noticed we were heading to Rome instead. Because of the abonnement, we had a laugh at it ("no wonder we can't trace any of these stops on the map ").
...up until the conductor came and pointed out that, despite the train looking 100% like the other trains, the abonnement didn't cover THAT privatized train and we had to pay for not hearing/understanding/knowing that we were on the wrong one.  
(NOTE: this was the only incident in at least a dozen days of taking the train, so it's not like this happened the whole time)



tbb043 said:


> That's a shame. Here, in detroit, they can't even shut off water for the welfare bums that don't pay their water bill for years, and if they try, moaning and bitching by leftist democrats about it (becuz they're black, don't think they aren't just playing the race card with this)... it's ridiculous.


Here's a thing I learned from discussing politics with Americans: what is considered "right" in Belgium (and in roughly the rest of the EU) is considered "left" in America. Our "left" is probably seen as "communist scum!!!", even if it's merely socialism*. Likewise: what Americans call politically right is probably best described as "individualist gun nuts" over here.

As such: drinking water is indeed a basic human right in the EU. Nobody will even start to argue with that.
Small footnote: a couple years ago, I remember an 'extreme right political group' (meaning: 'somewhat centered' in American terms) suggesting that people not paying their electricity after enough warnings can be reduced to a minimum. This was considered ridiculous by...just about everyone else, especially in the government.


*I just started reading up on Bernie Sanders's biography. More than once, when reading on his accomplishments and goals, I thought "wow...Americans didn't had that before? ".


----------



## Lord M (Jul 3, 2018)

EmanueleBGN said:


> Don't you like your Country? Change what it isn't right, or go to live in another Country.
> Italy is the best Country in the Universe for its quality (art, food, history, language).
> The problem isn't the Country itself but the politicians who manage it


I expected the usual stupid italian reply.
You think i didnt already changed country if i could have?
And italian politicians aren't italians anyway?

And who did all the italian cool food and art? People
Who elect politicians? People
Who let politicians to destroy Italy? People.
Art, food, history and so on are useless if the life here is a total shit.

So the really worse problem for Italy are italians after all...


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 3, 2018)

Lord M said:


> I expected the usual stupid italian reply.
> You think i didnt already changed country if i could have?
> And italian politicians aren't italians anyway?
> 
> ...



That is true for pretty much every other country as well.

You might think that in another country, things are better and different but the natives there might complain about it the same way as you do about Italy.
You're simply irked about the situation, it's completely understandable.
But the fact is, even if you migrate to another country, you will get irked again by the situation in that country as well.
Likely develop the same feelings.


----------



## Lord M (Jul 3, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> That is true for pretty much every other country as well.
> 
> You might think that in another country, things are better and different but the natives there might complain about it the same way as you do about Italy.
> You're simply irked about the situation, it's completely understandable.
> ...


Obviously you live here, with me, in my house and follow my life every time, didn't you? What you pretend to know?
You maybe accuse me i did my situation and like it?
Yeah, other countries have a mayor and so on who love to shut off water supply to people, right?
Sure you dont know i already talked with a lawyer, but she said she dont know yet what we can do about this situation, because she never heard about a Mayor that wanted a people with no water.

You say its the same in other country as well, but in the other country didnt live such a great bastards like italians.
Yeah, because the common italian is usually very greedy and infamous.
The very problem of italians are they actually like to talk and nothing more. Talk, talk, talk, but never did.
Obviously you know much more about my country where i actually live and you dont...


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 3, 2018)

Lord M said:


> Obviously you live here, with me, in my house and follow my life every time, didn't you? What you pretend to know?
> You maybe accuse me i did my situation and like it?
> Yeah, other countries have a mayor and so on who love to shut off water supply to people, right?
> Sure you dont know i already talked with a lawyer, but she said she dont know yet what we can do about this situation, because she never heard about a Mayor that wanted a people with no water.
> ...



Mate, where did I accuse you of anything?


----------



## Lord M (Jul 4, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Mate, where did I accuse you of anything?


You said i will complain in other country as well.
Maybe i pretend too much to have a house with water in 2018...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Taleweaver said:


> Ah...I see _that_ hasn't changed.
> 
> On mentioned trip, my friends and I had this sort of train abonnement for a month for Italy and Greece. We had planned to go to Brindisi from Napels, but either the four of us completely misread the train's destination, or the train was delayed or swapped somehow. In any case: after about half an hour on the train, we noticed we were heading to Rome instead. Because of the abonnement, we had a laugh at it ("no wonder we can't trace any of these stops on the map ").
> ...up until the conductor came and pointed out that, despite the train looking 100% like the other trains, the abonnement didn't cover THAT privatized train and we had to pay for not hearing/understanding/knowing that we were on the wrong one.
> (NOTE: this was the only incident in at least a dozen days of taking the train, so it's not like this happened the whole time)


Yeah, indeed Italy have the "best" bus/train system of the whole world...


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 4, 2018)

Lord M said:


> You said i will complain in other country as well.
> Maybe i pretend too much to have a house with water in 2018...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



Idk where you see me accusing you of complaining in another country but w/e.

If you hate Italy so much, then why aren't you working on migrating to another country?
It's completely up to yourself.

I hate this shitty place where I live as well but you don't hear me complain about it.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 4, 2018)

Yes I totally agree, I though live in naples and my situation in naples isn't really the best. And i also totally agree about the family part basically he's referring to mafia and the camorra (camorra is basically another group like the mafia,just based in Naples.) italy is not a nice place period. Unfortunately it still even saddens me that north italians have to hate us and this is a form of racism if you think about it. south italy does the same but they don't directly insult them like the north does,by calling us "terrun" which if you aren't italian or not from the south of Italy won't mean much to you,but trust me,it's not a nice thing to hear.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also,naples is really dirty,not because trash isn't collected,but because of the new trash rules and now even more people make "public on the road dumps" if i were in naples atm i would definitely send a picture.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also,naples is really dirty,not because trash isn't collected,but because of the new trash rules and now even more people make "public on the road dumps" if i were in naples atm i would definitely send a picture.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> That is true for pretty much every other country as well.
> 
> You might think that in another country, things are better and different but the natives there might complain about it the same way as you do about Italy.
> You're simply irked about the situation, it's completely understandable.
> ...


you will not, you've clearly not been to italy or someplace in the south of italy.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 4, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> you will not, you've clearly not been to italy or someplace in the south of italy.



Have been to Italy a few times.

I'm pretty sure the both of you just take it far to personally.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 4, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Have been to Italy a few times.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the both of you just take it far to personally.


okay sure,when i get back home in September i WILL send a picture of what I'm talking about.


----------



## DodgyJudge (Jul 4, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> Yes I totally agree, I though live in naples and my situation in naples isn't really the best. And i also totally agree about the family part basically he's referring to mafia and the camorra (camorra is basically another group like the mafia,just based in Naples.) italy is not a nice place period. Unfortunately it still even saddens me that north italians have to hate us and this is a form of racism if you think about it. south italy does the same but they don't directly insult them like the north does,by calling us "terrun" which if you aren't italian or not from the south of Italy won't mean much to you,but trust me,it's not a nice thing to hear.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Psssshh you never went to usa huh?


----------



## bodefuceta (Jul 4, 2018)

You obviously don't know shit about this planet, let alone the solar system. I had to build my own house and procure water myself, you're just a whiny b*tch. Your life sucks because of your decisions.


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Idk where you see me accusing you of complaining in another country but w/e.
> 
> If you hate Italy so much, then why aren't you working on migrating to another country?
> It's completely up to yourself.
> ...


You give me the money to migrate? If yes, thanks, i will be so very pleased to leave this dump.
You really cant get that me, my brother and my mother live (or, at least survive but never reach the end of month) with 400 euro monthly and no work chance?


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 5, 2018)

This is basicly a '' my life is worse then your life post'' and '' have pity with me''. Wich people would have if you presented it differently and not started attacking everybody who lives outside of Italy. Maybe it has to do with grammar and so on and words having different meaning in your country wich I can relate 2 because we use a lot of words in Belgium 2 or say things in a way that people can find offensive. But i'll give you the benefit of doubt that you didn't mean it that way, either way I enjoyed reading it plus pretty sure Japan has the best bus/train/tram system in the world and not Italy


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> Yes I totally agree, I though live in naples and my situation in naples isn't really the best. And i also totally agree about the family part basically he's referring to mafia and the camorra (camorra is basically another group like the mafia,just based in Naples.) italy is not a nice place period. Unfortunately it still even saddens me that north italians have to hate us and this is a form of racism if you think about it. south italy does the same but they don't directly insult them like the north does,by calling us "terrun" which if you aren't italian or not from the south of Italy won't mean much to you,but trust me,it's not a nice thing to hear.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I dont know if this is applied to Naples too, but those people sure dont know that in Meta we must wash the trash before put them in the can. Why in the hell italians pay taxes then? Pay them for what? We paid, time ago, for a wash machinery (for the trash) and in the end people must wash the trash by theirself.

Those people musnt dare theirself to tak about Italy; they maybe come here sometime, but as a TOURIST, and they still cant get it isnt the same as native people who live here everytime...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bodefuceta said:


> You obviously don't know shit about this planet, let alone the solar system. I had to build my own house and procure water myself, you're just a whiny b*tch. Your life sucks because of your decisions.


Maybe you need to count a thing before express a stupid opinion: Italy is considered a First World Power, and these bullshits are unacceptable here.
You live in Brazil, who care about Brazil? But everybody talk about Italy, how great is Italy, how beautiful is Itakly, how they want to live in Italy - well, i show you how things really are in Italy.

What worse than a First World Power which behave like a Fourth World? You know that Senegal people call Italy "El Dorado"? Is this what the rest of the world think about this place? Great, let me to destroy your dreams.
Unlike Brazil, Italy enjoys a reputation she doesn't deserve anymore, so yes, i complain and i have all the rights to do it. Maybe was great in the past, but wasn't everybody say to not live in the past? What count is NOW, and in modern time Italy is a dump.

P.S: yeah, my life sucks because my decisions, in fact i decided to cut off water supply or make job of 15 hours per day. Sure, its my fault. Go to a doctor, please, but a very skilled one.


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 5, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> There are similar rulings in the UK. Water got made an essential/human right some years ago (tried to find the case where it all happened but came up short, was probably over 20 years ago). They might well reduce it to a trickle but as far as shutting off then no.


Yeah same in Belgium. Water and Electricity and a roof above your head are human rights so the government has to give you those if you don't have money so here it is allowed to go live in an empty building or house and they have to turn the water and electricity on for like a minimum/max amount.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lord M said:


> I dont know if this is applied to Naples too, but those people sure dont know that in Meta we must wash the trash before put them in the can. Why in the hell italians pay taxes then? Pay them for what? We paid, time ago, for a wash machinery (for the trash) and in the end people must wash the trash by theirself.
> 
> Those people musnt dare theirself to tak about Italy; they maybe come here sometime, but as a TOURIST, and they still cant get it isnt the same as native people who live here everytime...
> 
> ...


That's a really shitty attitude. A lot of people care about countries like Brazil. I personally am all for developing countries like that so people over there get the same chances as we do in first world countries. It is only beneficial for everybody if you do. Acting the way you do is selfish and probably the way Italy is the way Italy is. Being selfish and egocentrical doesn't create a good country, it creates a shit country


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> This is basicly a '' my life is worse then your life post'' and '' have pity with me''. Wich people would have if you presented it differently and not started attacking everybody who lives outside of Italy. Maybe it has to do with grammar and so on and words having different meaning in your country wich I can relate 2 because we use a lot of words in Belgium 2 or say things in a way that people can find offensive. But i'll give you the benefit of doubt that you didn't mean it that way, either way I enjoyed reading it plus pretty sure Japan has the best bus/train/tram system in the world and not Italy


I had a belgium friends time ago, and some third world friends they still laugh when i told them we must wash the trash here. I suppose this is self-explanatory...


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord M said:


> I had a belgium friends time ago, and some third world friends they still laugh when i told them we must wash the trash here. I suppose this is self-explanatory...


What is wrong with that ? I do that 2 here so the trash doesn't smell when putting it outside. Everytime I use a bottle or a beer or whatever I rinse it before I throw it away. That is quite a normal thing to do and it helps with smell and bugs and so forth. The reason why people also started to do that in past times and still do is that it doesn't attract rats that way hence why I've never ever seen a rat in my life in Belgium. Well let them laugh, I for one find those dirty people and let them sit in their smelly trash with rats and so forth


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 5, 2018)

I can think of worse areas to live than Italy from what you've described. Christ, you've even got internet, but apparently you're not using it properly.


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I can think of worse areas to live than Italy from what you've described. Christ, you've even got internet, but apparently you're not using it properly.


Sure, you maybe talk about some Third World. But Italy isnt Third World, so those shits are really a shame.
Ah and in South Italy, when you go to work, the job-owner dont pay the Trial Day to you (and Trial Day sometimes last for a full week LOL Why they still call this Trial DAY?) This mean you work for free for a week. Yeah, its very great place...

In India (third world) the Company cut off your electricity after 6 months you didint paid the bills
In Italy (first world) they cut off your electricity after 40-60 days if you not paid the bills.
Another great "success" of Italy...


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord M said:


> Sure, you maybe talk about some Third World. But Italy isnt Third World, so those shits are really a shame.
> Ah and in South Italy, when you go to work, the job-owner dont pay the Trial Day to you (and Trial Day sometimes last for a full week LOL Why they still call this Trial DAY?) This mean you work for free for a week. Yeah, its very great place...


It is like that everywhere dude. In Belgium you have that same system and when they do decide to hire you you get those hours back as a vacation day. Stop complaining so much about it because ranting and screaming at other countries isn't gonna help you jack shit. Be a better person and make your life and that of the people surrounding you better. Like I said I am glad I live in a first world country where I get chances and I would love for other countries outside of Europe to get the same experience in the future because that will just make it a better place for everybody and eventually also you since it will create trade and so on


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> It is like that everywhere dude. In Belgium you have that same system and when they do decide to hire you you get those hours back as a vacation day. Stop complaining so much about it because ranting and screaming at other countries isn't gonna help you jack shit. Be a better person and make your life and that of the people surrounding you better


Good for you, but here they give back you a SHIT on your hands if decide to hire you then. You really cant get the difference, uh?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord M said:


> Sure, you maybe talk about some Third World. But Italy isnt Third World, so those shits are really a shame.
> Ah and in South Italy, when you go to work, the job-owner dont pay the Trial Day to you (and Trial Day sometimes last for a full week LOL Why they still call this Trial DAY?) This mean you work for free for a week. Yeah, its very great place...
> 
> In India (third world) the Company cut off your electricity after 6 months you didint paid the bills
> ...


well you said it was the "worst place in the solar system" so that includes " third world". which reminds me that apparently you haven't hear of the Van Allen Belt. You do not want to live there. You'd wish you were back in Italy.


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

Some job-owner use the excuse of Trial Week to have free emplyee, you know that? They give to you the trial week, then say you are not good for that job, then make others to try the Trial Week and say the same thing, in this way they never pay somebody.


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord M said:


> Good for you, but here they give back you a SHIT on your hands if decide to hire you then. You really cant get the difference, uh?


I am not complaining if I would I could complain that Belgium has the highest taxes in the entire world  https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/countries-with-the-highest-taxes-in-the-world.html or that gasoline costs 1.37 euro a liter here and so on
But I don't. I feel privileged and happy that I do get to grow up in a country like this instead of constantly bashing about everything. I am grateful for what I have and there are a lot of shitty things about Belgium but ey I learned to appreciate life that I have here and I can only wish that for everybody else


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> well you said it was the "worst place in the solar system" so that includes " third world". which reminds me that apparently you haven't hear of the Van Allen Belt. You do not want to live there. You'd wish you were back in Italy.


I have so many troubles to deal and then YOU cant get the irony of a thread title. Maybe italians arent so bad after all...


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord M said:


> I have so many troubles to deal and then YOU cant get the irony of a thread title. Maybe italians arent so bad after all...


You're welcome. lol


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> I am not complaining if I would I could complain that Belgium has the highest taxes in the entire world  https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/countries-with-the-highest-taxes-in-the-world.html
> But I don't. I feel privileged and happy that I do get to grow up in a country like this instead of constantly bashing about everything. I am grateful for what I have and there are a lot of shitty things about Belgium but ey I learned to appreciate life that I have here and I can only wish that for everybody else


In belgium exist taxes of taxes like Italy?
You pay a TV tax on electricity bill, just because you own a TV?
Pay a tax because you own a thing... another great succes of my country


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord M said:


> In belgium exist taxes of taxes like Italy?
> You pay a TV tax on electricity bill, just because you own a TV?
> Pay a tax because you own a thing... another great succes of my country


Look at the link. Highest taxes in the world ! Plus I am not gonna rant about what is so expensive here because that would take away everything I have said before


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> You're welcome. lol


Thanks.
The title serves just to attract the attention of the actual "greatness" of Italy. Not so great, uh?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kumikochan said:


> Look at the link. Highest taxes in the world !


I see. But you can find a work there, right? A Human job?
You work at 15 hours per day?
You said you get back the free trials hours for a vacation; well, here NOT.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord M said:


> Thanks.
> The title serves just to attract the attention of the actual "greatness" of Italy. Not so great, uh?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


you need to watch this movie.

*Life Is Beautiful (1997) - IMDb*
Italian movie by the way.


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

Taxes in Belgium were used to do useful things or just to feed politicians like in Italy?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



comput3rus3r said:


> you need to watch this movie.
> 
> *Life Is Beautiful (1997) - IMDb*
> Italian movie by the way.


Are you serious? You want to compare a movie with real life? Its just a movie to make people crying.
Then even 10 years ago i lived very well; if you had read my post carefully, now you would know that things here get worse every years


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord M said:


> Taxes in Belgium were used to do useful things or just to feed politicians like in Italy?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I am really done with this bullshit. It is clear ur one of the reasons why life is the way it is over there. I really hope one day you get to accept life and appreciate the life you got so that you can bring positivity to you and the people surrounding you instead of a big black hole of negativity. Peace out dude enjoy life as much as you can. That is all the advice I can give to you


----------



## nickthedick (Jul 5, 2018)

Op is just a winer

I live 20 km along the boarder to italy
Only the unedjucated and lousy people have to live thus way
Italy isnt great neither its first world
Only italians believe in this dream
Italy is in dept since ww2
It only became worse
But hey
Jump in a car do your 200 km and come to austria
We got plenty of work here
Change your Situation and stop complaining
A Job is a job
So do the work you got told and enjoy your payday even if its small there are 3 of you who can go to work


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord M said:


> Taxes in Belgium were used to do useful things or just to feed politicians like in Italy?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


it's not about comparing life to a movie. It's about the moral of the story. What are you gaining from complaining on a gaming website? lol seriously you're just wasting your time. Why not go out into the shitty place you live in and start HELPING somebody. That might actually start to make a difference.


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

nickthedick said:


> Op is just a winer
> 
> I live 20 km along the boarder to italy
> Only the unedjucated and lousy people have to live thus way
> ...



which car? lol why people keep talking by know nothing? With no money, how i could own a car?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



comput3rus3r said:


> it's not about comparing life to a movie. It's about the moral of the story. What are you gaining from complaining on a gaming website? lol seriously you're just wasting your time. Why not go out into the shitty place you live in and start HELPING somebody. That might actually start to make a difference.


Why i need to help somebody? Nobody help me here. Come here instead of meaningless talking.


----------



## matthi321 (Jul 5, 2018)

you should come to denmark and make pizza, they are all run by arabs over here and they suck at making it


----------



## nickthedick (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord M said:


> Ok come here and work for 12-15 hours per day for a pay under the minimum need for live.
> Another fucking moralist, the last thing i need...


No moralist
Someone with Knowledge
My sister migrated to italy 20 years ago
She lives in genova
Even there, same as here in austria ans belgium u should wahs yourt garbage due to health reasons
Pay your bills
Go to work and you dont need gifts rom your comune
You git a House isnt tgat enough
If you dint work u oay no taxes
Accept the consumer tax that everybody oays


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

matthi321 said:


> you should come to denmark and make pizza, they are all run by arabs over here and they suck at making it


Oh c'mon, this is a stupid cliche. Just because im a italian doesnt mean i know how to do good pizza...

Well, i actually know how to do pizza lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nickthedick said:


> No moralist
> Someone with Knowledge
> My sister migrated to italy 20 years ago
> She lives in genova
> ...


i really dont understand what you write...
what is the main language in austria?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

anyway you was right. Even if Italy is treaty as first world, it isnt that anymore, and since ww2. Well, USA and Germany cant let to Italy to be great anymore lol.


----------



## matthi321 (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord M said:


> Oh c'mon, this is a stupid cliche. Just because im a italian doesnt mean i know how to do good pizza...
> 
> Well, i actually know how to do pizza lol



yes you are good its a hidden power deep inside all italians that can be unleashed when they need it. 

the best pizzas i have ever eaten was made by my halfbrothers father who is italian, actually his pizzas was declared the best pizzas on the island i live on


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 5, 2018)

matthi321 said:


> yes you are good its a hidden power deep inside all italians that can be unleashed when they need it.
> 
> the best pizzas i have ever eaten was made by my halfbrothers father who is italian, actually his pizzas was declared the best pizzas on the island i live on


You don't got dominos there ?


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

matthi321 said:


> yes you are good its a hidden power deep inside all italians that can be unleashed when they need it.
> 
> the best pizzas i have ever eaten was made by my halfbrothers father who is italian, actually his pizzas was declared the best pizzas on the island i live on


LOL i really want to see arabs in making pizza.
Anyway skills isnt enough; you need fresh ingredients to make good pizza. Expecially mozzarella.


----------



## matthi321 (Jul 5, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> You don't got dominos there ?


no thankfully not, i tried them one time when i was on vacation and that was one of worst pizzas i have ever had


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 5, 2018)

matthi321 said:


> no thankfully not, i tried them one time when i was on vacation and that was one of worst pizzas i have ever had


Well to be fair they do taste differently where you go. I had some bad experiences with them 2 in other cities and countries but the one over here is quite good. Anyway I'm off to work. Have to pay those highest income taxes in the world lmao Peace out everybody


----------



## matthi321 (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord M said:


> LOL i really want to see arabs in making pizza.
> Anyway skills isnt enough; you need fresh ingredients to make good pizza. Expecially mozzarella.



their pizzas are not  good, but they are good at making sharwamas/kebab
and yes ingredients is the most important thing when making a good pizza, and why my halfbrothers father pizzas is so good, because he uses mozzarella and italian ham, instead of prossed ham and chesse which every other pizza shop use


----------



## nickthedick (Jul 5, 2018)

Lets just state
U live from wellfare
U cant get a job cause everybodY wants to rip u off
U are not well edjucated
Btw german is spoken in austria
And you complain about your country
Every albanese in itaöy managed to get there
U cannot leave italy?
Interesting


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

nickthedick said:


> Lets just state
> U live from wellfare
> U cant get a job cause everybodY wants to rip u off
> U are not well edjucated
> ...


i want to know how i can work there if i not speak german. I barely speak english lol


----------



## nickthedick (Jul 5, 2018)

Ask the guys from algeria syria ore elsewhere how they do it
U even got the permit to work ore live where u want in the eu
Your complaining on a high level
Most people here live in countrys with no wellfare ore state health care
With even more corrupt politicans


----------



## Lord M (Jul 5, 2018)

nickthedick said:


> Ask the guys from algeria syria ore elsewhere how they do it
> U even got the permit to work ore live where u want in the eu
> Your complaining on a high level
> Most people here live in countrys with no wellfare ore state health care
> With even more corrupt politicans


I guess how i can understand what my job-owner tell to me if i dont understand his/her language, and then i cant learn german


----------

